
How Nuclear Power Contributes to Global Warming - Esperaux
http://www.commondreams.org/views/2016/09/23/how-nuclear-power-causes-global-warming
======
rplst8
This article is total garbage.

They claim that one plant in California dumps about 2.5 billion gallons of
warmed water into the environment. Because of it's "once-through" cooling
design. If we extrapolate this out across all nuclear power generation across
the world, it's the equivalent of 5.03 TWh of energy per day dumped into the
environment, per day. Compare that to the warming effect of the Sun's solar
radiation of 174,000 TW (every single instant) of which 70% makes it through
the atmosphere. This provides about 2.9 million TWh of warming energy to our
environment. So the worldwide warming contribution by nuclear power generation
above baseline is less than 0.0002%.

~~~
Esperaux
Good point but the article is also pointing out the effects of the toxic water
on ocean environments and the effects of mining for the uranium pellets. This
article was submitted for the reason of showing nuclear power isn't an all
clean perfect source yet.

